# Taste of Home Entertaining



## tohe (Mar 16, 2006)

Who knew that Entertaining at home could turn into a delicious career?

Now the Taste of Home magazine you love is the inspiration for something brand new - an innovative home party business that's a celebration of you! Your taste. Your style. Your party panache.

What's more, it's an opportunity to build a sweet and satisfying career on your terms, in your spare time. As a Consultant for Taste of Home Entertaining you'll have the freedom and flexibility you need plus a chance to earn more than you ever imagined.

Now that's an idea worth entertaining!

_____________________________

Debbie Weir, Indep Charter Consultant, is recruiting for consultants across the US to join her team of strong, successful women (and men)!

Stop and take a minute to click into her website and fill out the "Contact Me" form - www.HamptonsEntertaining.TOHE.com Debbie would love to share with you the benefits of working at home while earning a significant income...and help you understand the value in choosing TOHE as the company (and her as your sponsor) to help you reach such success.

Debbie Weir, 
www.GreatEntertainingMadeSimple.com


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Your kidding right?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Unfortunately, spammers are deadly serious. Click the warning triangle to the right at the top of problem post to report it to the moderator. 

I already reported this one.

Phil


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Oooops.Sorry phatch I did too............Oh well if they don't see one they may see the other..


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

The Midnight Spammer strikes again!

Oh well, sounds like a quasi-legit promotion. She should just advertise on the forum.

Mike


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This sounds kind of like another pyramid scheme. I'm surprised that _Taste of Home_ is behind it. They are a pretty well respected cosumer magazine in the Midwest.
I met some of their editors at Food on Film last May and they didn't mention this end of the business at all.
Hmmmmm....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm embarrassed for Batali.

AMWAY:bounce: :beer: :talk: 
I actually enjoyed this miserable spam

fnf.
Your right. I'm wondering is this is a DBA or something
I'm guessing the FTV people don't even know their being used. Looks like they might be hiding behind a sales contract.


----------

